#  > General Zone >  > Jobs >  >  >  Looking for Electrical related job

## alwynhartman

Hello friends,
I am a recently qualified electrical technician with a trade (skill) certificate from the South African Department of Trade and Industry. 
My skills are focussed on electrical installation and maintainance for both 3 phase and single phase.

Any oppertunities are welcomed.



Thank you.See More: Looking for Electrical related job

----------

